# Rally II Wheels Color



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I am getting ready to take a bunch of stuff to the sandblasters next week (frame, rear diff, suspension, crossmember, etc) and I was considering taking the tires off of the rims and getting my Rally II's blasted so I can repaint them. They don't necessarily need new paint - they actually look pretty decent. The thing is... I want something different that stands out from the standard charcoal grey and light grey color scheme. I've seen a 73 TA that was black and had all black Rally II's that looked mean as hell, but I don't think that's the look I want (My car will be a dark blue). Has anyone painted their Rally II's something other than the factory color? Please post pictures if you have!! It would be nice to be able to compare them. Or if someone's good with photo-editing you could play around with the colors. I should add that I'm not concerned with originality etc. I know some people might want to stone me to death for thinking about doing this but my car doesn't have any rare options like RAIV or The Judge or Convertible... plus someone butchered my car long before I dug into it!! At last I don't want to put a Chevy engine under the hood!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't help you on the color choice, but if I have to do mine over again (and I need to), I would get them powder coated instead of paint.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good post. I'm interested too. My R2's are pretty rusty and need a repaint. I was thinking about all black.


----------

